# Aleksandra Kaniak hoch erotisch 4x



## Eddie Cochran (18 Okt. 2006)

Anbei vier selbst gestrickte Collagen von der hübschen, vollbusigen Aleksandra Kaniak aus dem Film "Hot Line: Hannah's Surprise". Ich hoffe, sie gefallen.
Gruß Eddie


----------



## Hotcharlie (20 Okt. 2006)

Wieder mal bewundernswert, Deine "Strickkunst". Die Rückansichten und die Pics im Mieder sind :thumbup: 

Vielen Dank Eddie,
Hotcharlie


----------



## J.Wayne (25 Okt. 2006)

kenn ich gar nicht, hab ich echtw as verpasst...
THX


----------

